# فيه حد قوى الملاحظة هنا



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

صورتين فيهم 10 اختلافات 
الى يعرف يطلعهم يبقى استاذ بس بشرط 
ما فيش حد يفتن او يغشش حد اتفقن

لينك الصورتين اهو 

http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html

هانشوف مين اللماح

ا​


----------



## jojo_josiph (5 يناير 2007)

*حرام عليك والله ياكوبتك ​*


----------



## tina_tina (5 يناير 2007)

الصورتين زى بعض خالص مفهمش اختلاف
انت لو شايف فى اختلاف قولى
هاهاهاهاهاهاها:beee: ​


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

قديمة واعتقد ان كل الناس عارفين الاختلافات كويس يا هيرو


----------



## jojo_josiph (5 يناير 2007)

*اى دة طب اتفرجى عليها شوية ياتينا بس تأملى متقفليش علطول​*


----------



## nannaa (5 يناير 2007)

بجد حرام عليك قلبي كان هيوقف  ,بس بجد لعبه حلوه


----------



## tina_tina (5 يناير 2007)

jojo_josiph قال:


> *اى دة طب اتفرجى عليها شوية ياتينا بس تأملى متقفليش علطول​*


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اتفرجت عليها لغاية حتة الجبنة 
بس انا مش زيكم
يامى خفت:yahoo: ​


----------



## christ my lord (5 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههه قديمة بس انا عندى الاحسن منهاااااااااااا
​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13480


----------



## Bero (7 يناير 2007)

قديمة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## K A T Y (7 يناير 2007)

قديمة قووووووووووووووووووووي

انا قلبي بقي في رجليا يا هيرو

المنتدي ده هاطلع منه علي مستشفي الامراض العصبية


----------



## coptic hero (8 يناير 2007)

jojo_josiph قال:


> *حرام عليك والله ياكوبتك ​*


الاختلافات صعبه معلش بس الصورة لطيفه هههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (8 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> الصورتين زى بعض خالص مفهمش اختلاف
> انت لو شايف فى اختلاف قولى
> هاهاهاهاهاهاها:beee: ​



شريـــــــــــــــرة انتى يا تينا


----------



## coptic hero (8 يناير 2007)

nannaa قال:


> بجد حرام عليك قلبي كان هيوقف  ,بس بجد لعبه حلوه



ايه يا نانا قلبك يقف من التركيز طيب كنتى زقيتيه هههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (8 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> قديمة قووووووووووووووووووووي
> 
> انا قلبي بقي في رجليا يا هيرو
> 
> المنتدي ده هاطلع منه علي مستشفي الامراض العصبية



طيب طالما قديمه هاتطلعى على المستشفى ازاااااااااااى يا خوافه ههههههههههه


----------



## †جــــــــو† (8 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> قديمة واعتقد ان كل الناس عارفين الاختلافات كويس يا هيرو



جميله اوى يا كوبتك بس قديمه

​​


----------



## mrmr120 (8 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههه
اتعملت فيا كذا مرة 
بس انا كنت معلية السماعة 
اتخضيت 
منك لله ياهيرو​


----------



## twety (10 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههه*
*قديمه جدا يا بطـــــــــــــــل*
*بس عارف*
*كان الاحسن تقول فى فرق واحد بس*
*علشان اللى ميعرفش يدقق خالص*
*ويحصل المطلوب:yahoo: *
*ياريت يا يوساب تقول ايه الاحسن وتورينا*
*يلا ربنا معاك ياهيرووو وهات تانى*


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 يناير 2007)

هى اةة قديمه
بس حلوة
يعنى لو عندك حد مختوق منه ومش طايقه 
تفرجه عليها ويكون سبب الوفاه قضاء وقدر
بس المفروض تكتب 
ممنوع دخول مرضى القلب
حد منهم يحصله حاجه
:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## kamer14 (5 فبراير 2007)

انا اتخضيت منك لله:ranting:


----------



## coptic hero (5 فبراير 2007)

kamer14 قال:


> انا اتخضيت منك لله:ranting:



ههههههههههه هو فيه حاجه تخض


----------



## جاسى (5 فبراير 2007)

ليه بس كده  ده الاختلافات كنت خلاص هوصلهم لعشره بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    






بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس







بس النت 
















كان هيفصل 
شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## wael (5 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمه 
هو المفرض انى اخاف ههههههههههههههههه 
                                                            سلام


----------



## سمسمة (5 فبراير 2007)

*فية حد قوى الملاحظة*

حرام عليكم قطعتة خلفنا الله يسمحكم:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## coptic hero (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فية حد قوى الملاحظة*



سمسمة قال:


> حرام عليكم قطعتة خلفنا الله يسمحكم:ranting::t32: :a82: :a82: :a82:



اى خدعه ههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2010)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> جميله اوى يا كوبتك بس قديمه
> 
> ​​



ربنا يخليك يا جو


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

بجد حرام عليك ربنا يسامحك:act23::ranting:


----------



## tonyturboman (17 يناير 2010)

الله يسامحك


----------



## coptic hero (19 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> بجد حرام عليك ربنا يسامحك:act23::ranting:




*اى خدعه يا قمر نياهاهانياهاهاها*


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 يناير 2010)

*حراااااااااااااااااااام
ميرسى يا هيرو​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
جامد يابني
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 يناير 2010)

*وبعدين أيه قصدق وايانا*


----------



## coptic hero (23 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> جامد يابني
> هههههههههههههههههه*



*نياهاهاها نياهاهاههها ها اخجلتم تواضعنا*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2010)

*اشوف فيك تلاتاء واربعاء
قلبى وقع
ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## توتو العجيب (26 يناير 2010)

*بقى كده تخوفنى يا جامد*​


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *اشوف فيك تلاتاء واربعاء​*
> *قلبى وقع*
> 
> *ربنا يسامحك *​


 

.

طيب والخميس والجمعه ابيت فيهم فى الشارع يعنى هههههههههههه


.


----------



## coptic hero (30 يناير 2010)

توتو العجيب قال:


> *بقى كده تخوفنى يا جامد*​


 

*يابنى هو انا كتبت على باب الموضوع الدخول لتوتو ههههههههههه نورت الموضوع*


----------



## coptic hero (8 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *وبعدين أيه قصدق وايانا*


 

باجمد قلبكم  هههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههه يابنى كله عرفها
*​


----------

